# email address for rfc



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone have an email address for enquiries at rfc? Also is gillian williamson still a consultant


Thanks

jules


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Enquiries no longer have an email    shame as it was a good idea. 


Dr Williamson is still there


----------

